# Cooking All Week



## Cliff H. (Jan 25, 2007)

I am on vacation starting Friday.  8)  

To to keep from being bored while the wife is at work and the kids are at school, I decided to break in my WSM.

Just got back from Sam's with the brisket, butts and a nice pair of chuck roast.  I have two enhanced turkeys that I collected over the holidays that are in the fridge starting the thaw. 

I am going to have to build some side rails for the brisket.  It kinda flops over the sides of the WSM.


----------



## cflatt (Jan 25, 2007)

I am waiting on a final time for the appraiser and inspector to be done with it so I can start the same kinda cook , not knowing about the move I picked up 20 bags of R O when wally world got it in, I am down to 12 I think and the movers wont haul it. Whateve is left i bequeath to whoever is closest


----------



## Finney (Jan 25, 2007)

Just sort of "bow" up the brisket.  As it cooks it will shrink. (yes there is 'shrinkage')  Made sure to put a little foil on the ends of the brisket because the heat is a little higher around the outside of the grates.  You can take it off later if it doesn't come off as the brisket gets smaller.


----------



## Cliff H. (Jan 25, 2007)

Will do, Finney.  I am thinking about using your #1 rub on one of the butts.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jan 25, 2007)

Cliff, I fold the skinny part of the brisket under itself when I do them. As it starts to shrink, it will start to unfold itself.


----------



## Puff1 (Jan 25, 2007)

Allright Cliff!
Sounds like your going to break that bad boy in right!
Good luck


----------



## wittdog (Jan 25, 2007)

Don't forget the pics...or the call to mom to tell her how great the WSM is.


----------



## cflatt (Jan 25, 2007)

Southwest


----------



## Cliff H. (Jan 26, 2007)

How much sand goes in the pan?

Do you line the pan with foil and then sand and or foil balls on top of that?


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Cliff H. said:
			
		

> How much sand goes in the pan?
> 
> Do you line the pan with foil and then sand and or foil balls on top of that?



I line mine with foil and fill it 1/3 of the way (normal pan) then line 4-5 layers of foil on top of that for easy cleanup.


----------



## Cliff H. (Jan 26, 2007)

Thanks


----------



## Cliff H. (Jan 26, 2007)

Lost some of the pics off of my card but here is the latest update.  I made a wind screen out of sun screen.  Got two birds dancing on the top grate.  WSM has settled in at 275 dome temp and 235 grate level but I think I am picking up a little of the birds temp at the grate.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jan 26, 2007)

High winds or sumpthin? :scratch


----------



## Cliff H. (Jan 26, 2007)

That WSM is one sweet piece of work.  I kept going outside to check my reciever reading against the transmitter because I just knew it had lost its signal but it was right on every time.

The first cook was a great learning curve.  I think I am going to like it a lot and was very happy with the results so far. 

I set these birds on a BCC holder with no can so the smoke could get in there good.  Dome temp held 275 most of the cook.  Grate temp went from 235 in the beginning up to 265 at the end of the cook.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jan 27, 2007)

Birds look great Cliff!!  Fantastic first cook!!!!  Great job!!


----------



## john a (Jan 27, 2007)

I just see those little red x's?


----------



## cleglue (Jan 27, 2007)

Looks good Cliff.  How did the skin turn out?


----------



## Puff1 (Jan 27, 2007)

Can't see the pics  
Cliff I thought the same thing about the reciever losing it's signal


----------



## Cliff H. (Jan 27, 2007)

brian j said:
			
		

> those look good.  was the chicken still moist w/out a can shoved it their asses?



Chicken was still vey moist.  Someone said they can tell a difference only in the breast.  I am going to use a can next time and see if there is and noticeable difference.


----------



## Cliff H. (Jan 27, 2007)

cleglue said:
			
		

> Looks good Cliff.  How did the skin turn out?



The skin was quite tasty.  Wonder how it would have been on the lower rack?


----------



## Cliff H. (Jan 27, 2007)

Puff said:
			
		

> Can't see the pics
> Cliff I thought the same thing about the reciever losing it's signal



Try image shack.


----------



## Puff1 (Jan 27, 2007)

Got it thanks.
Looks good Cliff


----------



## Cliff H. (Jan 27, 2007)

Forgot one big one.


----------



## Puff1 (Jan 27, 2007)

The money shot! Very nice  8)


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jan 27, 2007)

Great looking birds Cliff!


----------

